# anchoring driftwood?....



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a dumb question and frustrates me at times....iknow some of you gurus must have a quick tip. 
How or what is the best way to anchor driftwood to stay put without it floating to the top. I know that a couple of huge rocks or extra sand can do it but there must be a better solution....I found that too much sand and rocks puts oo much weight on the bottom glass....don't need my tanks to crack 
thanks


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The best you can do is soak it in a bucket or tub for a couple days to let it become water logged. Sometimes boiling it will also help extract the air out of it. Hope this helps even just a little.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

If its a driftwood that won't sink for along time, some people drill a piece of slate onto the driftwood. (As in with a screw, connect the driftwood and a piece of slate or other rock...)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

A little caveat to attaching a piece of slate. You have to make sure the screw won't rust and leach into your water. You could also attach the wood to the slate with some silicon, wait for it to cure then place it in the tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

people have stood on tank bottoms without them breaking (do not do this at home, some morons have severely injured themselves testing how much weight they can place on a tank bottom) so im sure sand and rock wont hurt it. If you are worried you can always place a piece of egg crate underneath rocks to distribute weight across a larger area. Remember that tanks for saltwater and freshwater are often the same materials, and salt has live rock. You wotn be nearing that added weight just with some hardscape

oh and what i did when my wood wasn't waterlogged, used thread to tie rocks to the wood, works by keeping them in place and allowing them ample time to water log. I also weight down wood behind plants to balance it the way i want it


----------

